

2048 in sed - nagriar
https://github.com/themattrix/sed2048#

======
xnevs
I think this game is a bit different than
[http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/](http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/)
Take a look at this situation:

    
    
       ___________________
      |___2|____|____|____|
      |___2|____|____|____|
      |___2|____|____|____|
      |____|____|____|____|
    

in the original the result of going up would be

    
    
       ___________________
      |___4|____|____|____|
      |___2|____|____|____|
      |____|____|____|____|
      |____|____|____|____|
    

but in this game it's

    
    
       ___________________
      |___2|____|____|____|
      |___4|____|____|____|
      |____|____|____|____|
      |____|____|____|____|

~~~
scope
no score too! :(

how am i suppose to know when i break my own record [i.e. 3012 - never got
passed 512 on the tiles]

~~~
themattrix
Score is now implemented -enjoy!

~~~
scope
thanks!

edit: you broke it :(

~~~
themattrix
Fixed! The score is now calculated as the sum of all merge results (like the
original game), instead of the sum of all cells (like I was doing).

As a bonus, the score calculation is now done in pure sed.

If you notice any other issues, please let me know!

~~~
scope
thanks

~~~
themattrix
One final gameplay tweak: there's now a 90% chance that a newly-spawned tile
will be a "2" and a 10% chance that it will be a "4".

The gameplay should now be identical to the original 2048.

------
robinson-wall
> Note for OS X users: The version of sed installed has different options than
> the Linux one. Notably, it does not have the extended-regex option -r. I
> recommend building the latest version from here:
> [http://sed.sourceforge.net/](http://sed.sourceforge.net/)

The option is there, just different: -E (the same as grep)

~~~
celebril
Why doesn't Apple just ship with standard GNU utils?

They are the de facto standard. Having the need to compile all these basic
stuff for any scripting to be portable is a nightmare.

~~~
gkya
If your well-beloved GNU coreutils did not breach every POSIX standard and add
new flags to every program, no such problem would exist. Seriously, I do not
know whether Mac OS is using a custom implementation of UNIX utilities, or
distributin BSD coreutils, but I know that it is a licensed, certified UNIX.

~~~
celebril
UNIX certification means nothing if the utils are intentionally outdated and
incompatible with the de facto UNIX-like implementation due to petty licensing
concerns.

At the end of the day, whether some script works is the issue, not a UNIX
branding.

~~~
james2vegas
Except Mac OS X is a de jure UNIX implementation, and concern about GPLv3 is
not petty.

------
codezero
I am so sick of the Three's, 1024, 2048 posts on Hacker News, but I upvoted
this because of sed :P

------
carlesfe
We just need now the 2048 in assembler, and we'll be done!

Just joking, I love these and I'm unemployed. Keep'em coming!

~~~
Ideka
Well, there's this:
[https://github.com/Sanqui/2048-gb](https://github.com/Sanqui/2048-gb)

It was posted on HN but didn't really take off, sadly:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7434529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7434529)

~~~
jader201
I bet had they left "Show HN: " off, it would've gained more traction. I have
several theories behind that:

1) It looks more like a discovery.

2) It doesn't look like a self promotion.

3) The point of the article is at the beginning. I.e. a certain percentage
don't read past "Show HN".

Again, just theories. No idea if this is really the case. But I don't remember
many (maybe _any_ ) of the other 2048 clones making it to the first page being
"Show HN" submissions.

------
midas007
Sed awesome.

Also, disappointed no one has blatantly embedded
[https://github.com/progranism/Bitcoin-JavaScript-
Miner](https://github.com/progranism/Bitcoin-JavaScript-Miner) to put all this
time wasting to good u$e.

~~~
Ellipsis753
Sadly that javascript miner is stupidly slow. You could have a top Hacker News
post and still only make pennies.

~~~
nwh
Not even that really. You might get a single difficulty 1 share or two, worth
literally less than the maximum precision BTC allows.

------
caioariede
There is Sokoban in sed too.

For who is interested in other games written in sed.

[http://aurelio.net/projects/sedsokoban/](http://aurelio.net/projects/sedsokoban/)

------
gwu78
I also like his poker hand sed script.

Best part is he uses BSD sed. No newlines as patterns.

We use tr(1) for that.

~~~
themattrix
Author here - glad you like it! I actually found the poker hand identifier
more challenging to write than 2048, but I also tried to make it as compact as
possible.

[https://github.com/themattrix/poker_hand](https://github.com/themattrix/poker_hand)

------
adito
Have someone made Emacs version? Isn't it more easy to write it in elisp
compared to sed.

~~~
RBerenguel
Well, writing in sed has essentially the "heh, look what I did in sed!" value.
Elisp would be a far more simple place to build it (we already have tetris
there, there's even a very old simple version of Elite in emacs lisp!)

~~~
calebm
Yep. "Real programmers write games in sed".

------
calebm
Hey Matt... I mean "Sed and Awk the great" :)

~~~
themattrix
You've revealed my secret identity!

